# 1943 Baldwin Narrow Gauge 2-8-2 1:20.3 Scale



## Fuelrush (Jan 31, 2010)

This is my scratch design and build. I'm sure progress won't be very fast, but I'll update as often as I can. 







Side View - Working out Walchaerts valve gear.






Top Down View - Getting the running gear and cylinder alignments setup.






Pattern for wheels - Probably a practice pattern.





Pattern cut out. Needs machining.


----------



## 4156df (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks like an interesting and ambitious project. Looking forward to seeing it come together.
Dennis


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sure we would all love to see updates every once in a while. Better than no update at all.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 1, 2010)

Being a steam locomotive nut, and am currently helping disassemble a 12":1' scale 2-8-2T Mikado engine. So I have a soft spot in my head, errrrr heart for Mike's .... especially since I'm it's namesake .... :big:

I'll be following your build with interest. I aspire to build a 1-1/2" live steamer in the future myself !!

Mike


----------



## vlmarshall (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah... count me as an enthusiastic member of the audience too. ;D


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Me too! (panting like dog) :big: :big: :big:

 Ron


----------



## compressor man (Feb 2, 2010)

Cant wait to see this one come together I love a steam locomotive. I cannot presently remember the wheel arrangement of the narrow gauge loco at Dollywood in Tennessee but I go to ride in the cab once! Wow :big: I was like a child. Would you mind explaining the presence of the wooden wheel? I am new at this game.


----------



## Fuelrush (Feb 3, 2010)

compressor man  said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see this one come together I love a steam locomotive. I cannot presently remember the wheel arrangement of the narrow gauge loco at Dollywood in Tennessee but I go to ride in the cab once! Wow :big: I was like a child. Would you mind explaining the presence of the wooden wheel? I am new at this game.








You had the pleasure of riding in a Baldwin 2-8-2 Mikado! Dollywood operates two Baldwin Mikes (this season will be the first time they will have 3 Baldwin Mikes running!!!!) and its highly possible it was the 190 Class number 192 "Klondike Katie." All Dollywood's engines are from the White Pass & Yukon railroad in Alaska. If it wasn't Katie you road in "Cinder-ella." Just so happens my particular model is of the the 190 Class and Katie is my best subject!

The wooden wheel is used at a pattern for sandcasting. The wood leaves its shape in the sand and molten metal is poured in filling the shape/pattern. Then you have a metal replica of the part. That's simplified, but gives you the idea. Check out the casting forum for more details if your interested.


----------



## jthulin (Feb 11, 2010)

I like where this build is going! 

You might find some interest in the fact that the company I work for built driver springs for the Dollywood loci in 2006. The drawings I made are for a 1943 Baldwin N gauge. 

Not only that, but just this morning we shipped a job (4 leaf springs) to the White Pass & Yukon Route! Not sure which loci they are for.

Great fun to be involved in such history...


----------

